# Round Bale Grapple



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm looking for a round bale grapple that I can fit onto the front of a John Deere telehandler. I want a grapple that will handle a single bale and it would be nice if it would rotate 90 degrees so I can stack the bales in the barn on their ends all the way to the top.

I know Haukaas makes a two bale grapple that will rotate 90 degrees. Do they make a single bale grapple with the same rotating function?

I'm sure there are more grapples on the market with the rotating function, I'm just having a hard time finding them and would appreciate some direction and/or feedback on them if you have ever operated one.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Most people pick from the end then curl the grab to set the bale on its end. Do you need to pick from the side?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I just put an AV20E Frontier (JD) root and brush grapple on my JD 5410 4 x 4 tractor/JD 542 loader to use for cleaning up trees that died in the 2011 drought. This grapple weighs in the range of 900 lbs. With only the grapple attached, this tractor handles like it already has a round bale on the hay spears. I have not yet put a round bale on the rear hay spear or other counter weights or water/antifreeze in the rear tires. Several times recently it has startled me as I picked up pieces of tree trunks or drove to the log pile on a side slope with a load in the grapple. I have had to do emergency drops of the grapple and load to prevent tipping, and one time even raised the rear of the tractor off the ground- very scary. This system is quite unstable side to side and back to front. I am learning to drive slowly and be very cautious on even the slightest slope. You will need a much heavier tractor, a wider spacing on the rear tires, and operate on level ground if you intend to pick up round bales with a grapple on your tractor front end loader. The AV20E does not rotate 90 degrees. Hope you can find what you are searching for. By the way, the instruction manual that came with the AV20E stated, "Do not pick up a round bale with this grapple."


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

He's putting it on a telehandler. Not going to be a problem with stability.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Most guys here that pickup 2 rd bales and want to stack on end in a barn will use a 4 prong spear and just spear threw sides of the bales.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.murraymachinery.com/bale-handlers/

http://www.altec.fr/en/chargerondeteles.html

http://www.m-x.eu/wpFichiers/1/7/Ressources/file/Doc%20Manubal_0311_EN_web.pdf


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Are you looking for a grapple or a hay hugger that squeezes a round bale?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

vhaby said:


> I just put an AV20E Frontier (JD) root and brush grapple on my JD 5410 4 x 4 tractor/JD 542 loader to use for cleaning up trees that died in the 2011 drought. This grapple weighs in the range of 900 lbs. With only the grapple attached, this tractor handles like it already has a round bale on the hay spears. I have not yet put a round bale on the rear hay spear or other counter weights or water/antifreeze in the rear tires. Several times recently it has startled me as I picked up pieces of tree trunks or drove to the log pile on a side slope with a load in the grapple. I have had to do emergency drops of the grapple and load to prevent tipping, and one time even raised the rear of the tractor off the ground- very scary. This system is quite unstable side to side and back to front. I am learning to drive slowly and be very cautious on even the slightest slope. You will need a much heavier tractor, a wider spacing on the rear tires, and operate on level ground if you intend to pick up round bales with a grapple on your tractor front end loader. The AV20E does not rotate 90 degrees. Hope you can find what you are searching for. By the way, the instruction manual that came with the AV20E stated, "Do not pick up a round bale with this grapple."


I also have a grapple on my 2wd 5410 and you definitely need wheel weights, i put 1000lb on my back axle and it made a huge difference. You'll also see increased stability when moving/stacking hay and less wheel slip/better traction when plowing. Be very careful and keep the loads low to prevent flipping of the tractor. I've watched my dad almost lay the thing on its side because he had a 5x6 round bale on the loader and hit a rut.

http://lonestarweights.com/wheel.php

http://lonestarweights.com/index_htm_files/770.png


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses! I will try to answer everyone's questions.

We can always tip the bales over on their ends after they come off the trailer but we figured it would just be easier to be able to pick them up from the side and while maneuvering towards the stack rotate the bale 90 degrees so it can be stacked on its end.

We would rather not use regular hay spears and stab the bales in the sides to stack them. We will be stacking bales about 5 high on their ends. We figured the higher up we go the harder it would be to pull the spears back out of the bales without the stack wanting to tip back towards us.

I would think a bale "hugger" would work best. Would a bale "grapple" tear up the net wrap on the bales?

Also, thanks for the links!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

ETXhayman said:


> Would a bale "grapple" tear up the net wrap on the bales?


Yes the tine type grapple forks can tear up netwrap.

And once you tear some of it you are putting more stress on the next strand and cause it to fail.


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay we will stay away from the tine grapple and go with a type of bale hugger


----------



## jasonk150 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have an agnation bale hugger for sale let me know if you have questions


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nearly all the QA stuff here is made by CID and it's good stuff. Here's their Bale Hugger

http://www.cidattachments.com/NewProducts.html

Does anyone make one that also rotates the bale? I think that would be handy.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Most guys here that pickup 2 rd bales and want to stack on end in a barn will use a 4 prong spear and just spear threw sides of the bales.


I use a three prong, can still carry two at a time but one less spear goes thru the side easier.


----------



## Mglr (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello,
I have a Murray Machinery big bale grapple on a John Deere 3220 telehandler. it will pick up 4 round baled at a time. I can also pick up 3 lengthwise and stack them. It will rotate on your telehandler and stack them on end. I like it very much.
Thanks, Tom...


----------

